# smallest pleco



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey,
I am looking into a pleco for my 29 gallon tank,
i already have four guppies and am planning to get 12
Here is a list of fish I am also wanting to put into the tank:

mollies(2)
Platy(1)
corydas catfish (3)
guppies (12)
pleco (1)

I want to get a really small pleco AKA less than 4 inches in full grown length.
What type of pleco would be best for my situation?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bristlenose.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

pitbull plecos are cute 2" plecos. Though I would have a couple of them.

You should also have at least 5 corys IMO. These are very sociable fish. The more you have the more they will be out and about.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you wanna get really fancy, a gold nugget pleco. They're expensive though but really cool.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Bristlenose and Rubberlip plecos are some of the more common ones that stay under about 6 inches. There may be even smaller ones but you are going to have to check online or with you local fish specialty store.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

ok,
thanks so much for your guys help.
I'm gonna check out the gold nugget but I think I am focusing on the pitbull


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Regular or albino BN pleco. Most only get to 3-5 inches. Some get larger, but very few.

Green phantoms are pretty cool and they go on a diet of mostly algae rather than left over food as well as BN pleco's. Very rare. I have only seen 2 first hand (in the same store) in my experience of this hobby.

Gold Nugget's are expensive, but easier to find. 90% of the time I see them for 40-60 dollars a piece. They snack on algae but primary diet is left over food or food that was put on the bottom.

Rubberlip pleco's are in the same area as Gold Nuggets. They snack on algae but will primarily eat left over food or food put on the bottom for them.

Be careful with a Pitbull Pleco. When they get alarmed they try to bury themselves. Recommended for a soft substrate tank. Gravel is not really advised.

edit: If you're doing this just to have a pleco that's absolutely fine. I'm not telling you not to, but if you're thinking for the purposes of helping you clean your algae, you might want to also consider Siamese Algae Eaters. They will school with your mollies, platties, and guppies so having just a school of them is not really required. Put one in my mother's 10g tank and it does just fine with the mollies and sword tail in it. Of course, at some point will need to rehome it and get another smaller one. But, that's a while down the road anyways.


----------

